# 0200: Failure Fixed Disk 0



## Abington

Hi,

I am working on an Acer Laptop that won't boot up. I keep getting the error message 0200: Failure Fixed Disk 0.

I booted up with the Windows Disk and re formatted the Hard Drive, I then installed Windows and all seemed fine, I turned it on and off several times that day to check it was all ok and it booted up everytime without the 0200 error message.

I then came to turn it on the next day and I got the 0200 error message again, I went into the BIOS and changed the boot priority order to put IDE 0 first, after doing this it booted up fine, again I turned it on and off all day without any error messages.

I came to turn it on yesterday to check it and guess what, the 0200 message was back. I checked the BIOS and IDE 0 was still the first boot priority.

I am completly confused by this, I don't think it is an error with the Hard Drive as I was able to format it and get it working and then the next day I was able to get it working by changing the boot priority order in the BIOS. 

Just to be sure I put in another Hard Drive which is working absolutly fine and I still get the 0200 error message.

The only thing I have noticed is that where it puts the name of the Hard Drive in the BIOS, it is giving me a very strange name!

HTSu4q0v0G9ATp0```-(PM)

Serial Number : ```MP2wMBXDGvLwSH

It also had a similar name when I installed the other Hard Drive with lots of ````` in the name. I have never seen this before on a Hard Drive name.

Can anyone make any sense of this problem as it is completly baffling me. I have looked online but so far found nothing to help me rectify this problem.

Any ideas or help would be much appreciated.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## justnice980

Abington said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am working on an Acer Laptop that won't boot up. I keep getting the error message 0200: Failure Fixed Disk 0.
> 
> I booted up with the Windows Disk and re formatted the Hard Drive, I then installed Windows and all seemed fine, I turned it on and off several times that day to check it was all ok and it booted up everytime without the 0200 error message.
> 
> I then came to turn it on the next day and I got the 0200 error message again, I went into the BIOS and changed the boot priority order to put IDE 0 first, after doing this it booted up fine, again I turned it on and off all day without any error messages.
> 
> I came to turn it on yesterday to check it and guess what, the 0200 message was back. I checked the BIOS and IDE 0 was still the first boot priority.
> 
> I am completly confused by this, I don't think it is an error with the Hard Drive as I was able to format it and get it working and then the next day I was able to get it working by changing the boot priority order in the BIOS.
> 
> Just to be sure I put in another Hard Drive which is working absolutly fine and I still get the 0200 error message.
> 
> The only thing I have noticed is that where it puts the name of the Hard Drive in the BIOS, it is giving me a very strange name!
> 
> HTSu4q0v0G9ATp0```-(PM)
> 
> Serial Number : ```MP2wMBXDGvLwSH
> 
> It also had a similar name when I installed the other Hard Drive with lots of ````` in the name. I have never seen this before on a Hard Drive name.
> 
> Can anyone make any sense of this problem as it is completly baffling me. I have looked online but so far found nothing to help me rectify this problem.
> 
> Any ideas or help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andy



i have the same problem with an aspire 5102wlmi. i think i got it figured out after a few weeks of this annoyance. humor me here and try this.........1.set the laptop on a solid surface. (somewhere it won't move very easily.) 2. with the computer turned off, just below the windows key and the alt key, press down very firmly. (don't be afraid to give it some a little pressure). 3. power on the laptop and cross your fingers. everything should boot normally even the hdd name listed in the bios should be back to normal. if you could, please let me know the results. if they are the same as mine or even if not, let me know what happens.


----------

